# White Dwarf seedlings



## boredofwar (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys

I currently have 5 White Dwarf seedlings in starter pots that are about to be transplanted into their finishing pots. I have one question.

since the seedlings are energetic little buggers they have grown a little floppy sooooooooooo 

Is it ok to bury them almost to the leaves when i transplant them?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 13, 2011)

That's perfectly ok. Keeping light as close to plants as possible without burning them, will combat stretch, and keeping light breeze on them with fan promotes starch production in stem, which will strengthen them and combat "floppiness".


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2011)

It sounds as if they are stretching--usually caused by insufficient light.  What size/type of light are you using, how many hours is it on, do you have a fan blowing on them?


----------



## boredofwar (Apr 13, 2011)

TY for the answer 
And to answer the other things.
Yes i agree they are stretching they are in my flower room (12 x 12hr) atm just to stay warm and moist, they germed twice as fast as I was expecting (i`m impressed with the seeds) and so will be going into my veg room tomorrow when i re-pot them. there is a fan in the room but the seedlings were too low for the fan to reach, and I am using 4800 lumes of cfl at 2700k but will be using 6000k plus in the veg room.
once again thank you.


----------



## Locked (Apr 13, 2011)

Get them under a better light schedule as quick as possible....20-4 is a good one. When growing autos you want to get the best vegetative growth you can because they are only in veg for a short period of time before they begin flowering. I wld try and keep them as stress free as you can in order to get good yields.  Jmo


----------



## jesuse (Apr 17, 2011)

wd is a class strain very potent for an auto iv grown it twice and was well pleased with end result mine wher under cfl 20/4 organic very stinky once cured


----------



## boredofwar (Apr 17, 2011)

yarr im looking forward to tasting em

They are now repotted and in 20/4 light so all is well once again thanks for the help


----------

